# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νέα σύνδεση στον Κορυδαλλό (CLOSED)

## tritsako

Καλημέρα σε όλους,


καθώς έχω την επιθυμία να συνδεθώ στό awmn μετα από τα καλά λόγια που έχω ακούσει εδώ και καιρό, έκανα για αρχή ένα scan και βρέθηκαν τα παρακάτω:
jkond_3119, sfak(#3312), syllogos(#3390),papachri(#4212), EE(#533), C&Iathe(#57), Kinglyr(#8000) και zimmermann (#8835)

πως προχωράω τώρα;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pilgrim

Εγγραφη στο wind και καταχωρηση στηγματος για να δουμε που ακριβως βρισκεσαι.

Μετα διαβαζεις λιγο το :http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/.../PlugMeIn2.pdf
για να μαθεις βασικα πραγματα για το τι ειναι εστι awmn.

Αν θα γινεις client χρειαζεσαι κατι αναλογο :
http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_pr...b52e75638eb36f
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=6918353482

Διαλεγεις και περνεις.Καλως ηρθες......

----------


## pilgrim

Τωρα ειδα στο wind οτι εχεις κανει καταχωρηση .Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι επιασες λιγα ατομα στο σκαναρισμα.Γιατι ετσι ?
Με τι σκαναρες?
Απο γρηγορη ματια μπορεις να συνδεθεις στον Kinglyr(#8000) αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση που δεν επιασες τον djtasos (#9159) που ειναι και ο πιο κοντινος σου.Μηπως εχεις καποιο προβλημα οπτικης επαφης με τους αλλους?

----------


## tritsako

Αγαπητέ pilgrim,

Πρώτα απ'όλα ευχαριστώ τις οδηγίες.
Ως νέος χρήστης θα γινω cleint. θα κοιτάξω τα sites και αφού τα προμηθευτώ θα ενημερώσω για την πρόοδο.

Όσο για το scan, αυτό έγινε με την βοήθεια ενός laptop και με ένα αυτοσχέδιο Feeder cantenna. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πιάσω τον djtasos(#9159) με την συσκευή που μου προτείνεις.

----------


## vmanolis

> Τωρα ειδα στο wind οτι εχεις κανει καταχωρηση .Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι επιασες λιγα ατομα στο *σκαναρισμα*.Γιατι ετσι ?
> Με τι σκαναρες??





> Όσο για το scan, αυτό έγινε με την βοήθεια ενός laptop και με ένα *αυτοσχέδιο Feeder cantenna*.
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πιάσω τον djtasos(#9159) με την συσκευή που μου προτείνεις.


Σίγουρα το "αυτοσχέδιο Feeder-cantenna" δεν έχει τα db μιας έστω μικρής grid κεραίας π.χ. των 15db.  ::  
Ίσως να μην σκάναρε σε κάθετη πόλωση κιόλας. Ας δοκιμάσει από διάφορες άκρες της ταράτσας του, και βλέπει έπειτα.  ::  




> Απο γρηγορη ματια μπορεις να συνδεθεις στον Kinglyr(#8000) αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση που δεν επιασες τον djtasos (#9159) που ειναι και ο πιο κοντινος σου.Μηπως εχεις καποιο προβλημα οπτικης επαφης με τους αλλους?


Μάλλον για εμπόδιο προς την μεριά του το βλέπω.  ::  
Πάντως ομολογώ ότι ξεκινάει αρκετά σωστά για νέος.  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Έχει "ενημερωθεί"  ::

----------


## Vagan

Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβάσεις και φώτο για να βοηθήσεις τους γύρω σου να καταλάβουν τι οπτικά "ανοίγματα" έχεις....

----------


## tritsako

Προσπαθώ μέχρι να ανακαλύψω ότι δεν γίνετε......

Πάντως όταν τα καταφέρω θα ενημερώσω, προς το παρών έχω προβληματάκια.....

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα σας,

Ακόμα είμαι εδώ, δεν έχω ανέβει ακόμα.
Προς το παρόν ψάχνω για μία κάρτα PCI 802.11b (Atheron θα ήταν καλά) για mikrotik Router OS.

Σύντομα θα κάνω και δεύτερο scan και θα ενημερώσω ανάλογα.

----------


## tritsako

Καλημέρα,

ενημερώνω ότι η εγκατάσταση 802.11b κάρτας σε Router ΜΤ (Prisma) ήταν επιτυχείς.

----------


## tritsako

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,


καθώς υπήρχαν προβλήματα με εγκατάσταση PC στο δώμα, τελικός έγινε εγκατάσταση ενός OVISLINK και POE.
Θα τα πούμε ξανά σε λίγες ημέρες.

 ::  
Ευχαριστώ.
tritsako (1317 ::

----------


## tritsako

Καλημέρα σε όλους,


Προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον διαχειριστή του κόμβου 3119 για να συνδεθώ μαζί του.
Ξέρει κανένας πως μπορώ να τον βρω?
 ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
tritsako (#1317 ::

----------


## jpeppas

Πήγες στο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3119 ? 

Από εκεί μπορείς να στείλεις pm.

----------


## tritsako

Δημήτρη,

ναι, έστειλα και από εκεί.  ::

----------

